# st george island



## BWebb88 (Jul 24, 2017)

headed down with the family mid august. I've looked through here and found some good info about reds and trout, but thought id ask for any fresh advice or experiences. also if anybody will be down there around the 19th to 22nd and wants to fish together I'm down, but don't count on me to know where the fish are. ha!
were camping at the state park and my plan is to work the grass beds on the bay side. I like wade fishing, but ill have my yak too.

also, I'm reading about scallops. I've never caught, cleaned or even ate a scallop before, but apparently I'm going to a scalloping destination during scallop season. if anybody has any light to shed on that subject, id appreciate it.


----------



## mlbowfin (Jul 25, 2017)

BWebb, there is a recent post someone put a couple of maps of the area around the campgrounds with labels attached where to fish. my suggestion would be to focus fishing first few hours of daylight and last couple hours of light. the water in the bay will be scorching during the day and fishing can get tough.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Jul 31, 2017)

Ill be there 8-6 thru 8-10.. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 15, 2017)

Is there a bait shop nearby? Will I be able to by croakers or piggies, or will I be stuck with shrimp?


----------



## Rabun (Aug 15, 2017)

BWebb88 said:


> Is there a bait shop nearby? Will I be able to by croakers or piggies, or will I be stuck with shrimp?



Try Fisherman's Choice on 98 in Eastpoint.  There are a couple of bait/tackle shops on the Island (Survivors, Island Outfitters and fisherman's HQ...if that is still open), but you'll get better bait options (and prices) at Fisherman's choice.

Good luck...let us know how you make out.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 15, 2017)

BWebb88 said:


> Is there a bait shop nearby? Will I be able to by croakers or piggies, or will I be stuck with shrimp?



A cast net and 10 minutes should have you enough finger mullet and pinfish to get through for a while.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Aug 15, 2017)

Just got back - did ok at the east slough which will be the closest ramp to you if you're staying in the park (be very careful if you put in there- the oyster bars are very shallow you'll have to launch and come in on a higher tide (I was in a yak). Red fish were on the oyster bars at daylight but I couldn't do much with them - caught a few smaller ones but the bull reds were there(I didn't think they would be this time of year but I dont saltwater fish much). Small sharks are in there heavy too - caught a few small ones. The trout were finicky and nobody seemed to be catching anything but small ones. Same for me but I had fun. Also, at end of island on state park side and bay side there is a point about a half mile before the end of island and there is a ditch just after that point. Caught a few trout around 6' deep in that ditch/dropoff 100 yds off shore. If I would have had live bait I felt like I could have done better. Used white/brown gulp shrimp and frozen shrimp. The crabs will pester you to death with the frozen shrimp so like said above, take a cast net and catch some pin fish - that's what i'll do next time. Also, if you like crab, take a crab trap and put it out at the rocks just after you cross the bridge.   Take skeeter spray - Good luck. Let us know how you do.


----------



## jaymax00 (Aug 16, 2017)

triple tail are on FIRE! big ones too. There was one last week over 28lbs, a lot over 10!


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 16, 2017)

Thanks for the report OW.

I've never even seen a triple tail. How can I catch one, and are they good to eat?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 16, 2017)

Some of the best eating you'll find.   They are kinda flat and float close to the top of the water and act like shade for bait.  If you find something floating  bout marker, crab trap bouy...., a triple tail will likely be around.  Popping cork and a shrimp work great.


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 17, 2017)

mizzippi jb said:


> Some of the best eating you'll find.   They are kinda flat and float close to the top of the water and act like shade for bait.  If you find something floating  bout marker, crab trap bouy...., a triple tail will likely be around.  Popping cork and a shrimp work great.



cool. in the surf or the bay?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 17, 2017)

Bay fish.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 17, 2017)

Be down in couple weeks hope can hook up some of those grown reds.


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 18, 2017)

Get yourself some slip weight holders and head over to the beach side to surf fish for Whiting. You will catch them a few feet out in the surf line, good eating fish.


----------



## lagrangedave (Aug 18, 2017)

What Woodsman said cast to the first dark spot off the beach..............


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 18, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> Get yourself some slip weight holders and head over to the beach side to surf fish for Whiting. You will catch them a few feet out in the surf line, good eating fish.



What do you use for bait?


----------



## Mako22 (Aug 19, 2017)

ForsythGlock said:


> What do you use for bait?



Small pieces of shrimp but the key is that slip attachment for the weight. I use a 2-3 ounce pyramid weight depending on surf and tide conditions but I hook it to a sliding attachment thingy. Bass pro shops calls them sinker slides:  http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/offshore-angler-sinker-slide?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions

By using the sinker slide when a fish bites you feel the strike and can set the hook. My catch of whiting went up considerably when I started using these. You can by them in the bait shops down there.


----------



## ForsythGlock (Aug 20, 2017)

Woodsman69 said:


> Small pieces of shrimp but the key is that slip attachment for the weight. I use a 2-3 ounce pyramid weight depending on surf and tide conditions but I hook it to a sliding attachment thingy. Bass pro shops calls them sinker slides:  http://www.basspro.com/shop/en/offshore-angler-sinker-slide?hvarAID=shopping_googleproductextensions
> 
> By using the sinker slide when a fish bites you feel the strike and can set the hook. My catch of whiting went up considerably when I started using these. You can by them in the bait shops down there.



Thanks for the tips!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 20, 2017)

If you want to have fun with the whiting (and others), pull out a light spinning rig and stick the big weights in the box. A light 1/4 or 3/8 oz weight Carolina rig with a small 1/0 circle hook will work wonders. Top it off with a small piece of peeled shrimp. No need to throw it to Cuba either. Don't let it sit still, but give it small hops back to you.


----------



## BWebb88 (Aug 22, 2017)

Well here's the report. I used the boy scout boat launch. The first day I used the tiny live shrimp I bought in Eastpoint and concentrated on the oyster bars. Lots of bait fish there, and lots of game fish eating them. I saw some big reds but couldn't get a shrimp to them. I caught a bunch of hardheads, 5-7 undersized trout, a 6 inch black drum, a crab that wouldn't let go, and a 22 inch lady fish. Not what I was looking for, but that lady fish pulled hard. 

So I went back to town and bought a throw net. Caught a few mullet, a few what I think were mud minnows, and several what I think we're piggie perch. (Please correct me if I'm wrong)
Second morning I went back, but stepped out in waist deep water in the grass. Worked the edge of the Oyster bed and the grass for a while and caught on 18 inch trout. Then another. Then another. Then a 20 inch red. Then a 26 1/4 inch red. (Kept that one). All in an hour. As the tide went out I had to keep going deeper, always keeping the water right at my belt. Satisfied with catch, and needing to pack up camp for my 7 hour drive home, I left. Happy. 

Never fished the surf, just hung out with the wife and kids and chased crabs. Maybe next time. Thanks everybody, for the tips and advice.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 22, 2017)

Nicely done. You just can't beat live bait fish in that area. It cuts down on trash fish drastically.


----------



## Fourfingers (Aug 22, 2017)

Only fished the Boy Scout ramp twice and caught some nice flounders one of them days. Going to give a try again in couple of weeks. Hope it's not a bust. I know them oysters over there not no joke they will get ya if not careful


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 22, 2017)

Fourfingers said:


> I know them oysters over there not no joke they will get ya if not careful



That is a very important point right there! Very cheap insurance to grab a pair of wading boots before you fish that area. I like this pair from Academy. 

http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-mens-neoprene-wading-boots#repChildCatid=14376

Under no circumstances should you wear regular flip flops. Had a good friend try that and he spent the next day at the doctor in Appalachicola getting a shot and a round of antibiotics. The rest of his trip was spent nursing an infected foot.


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 23, 2017)

Dustin Pate said:


> That is a very important point right there! Very cheap insurance to grab a pair of wading boots before you fish that area. I like this pair from Academy.
> 
> http://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/magellan-outdoors-mens-neoprene-wading-boots#repChildCatid=14376



Yup.  I have a pair and wear them in the bay and surf, don't like stepping on shells out there either.


----------

